
Impact of wealth and status on opposite sex ratings of attractiveness - meri_dian
http://www.ehbonline.org/article/S1090-5138(17)30315-X/fulltext
======
T-A
Goes well together with

[http://www.ehbonline.org/article/S1090-5138(16)30128-3/fullt...](http://www.ehbonline.org/article/S1090-5138\(16\)30128-3/fulltext)

